# SWT und EMF Databinding



## lam_tr (28. Apr 2010)

hi zusammen,

ich hab seit 2 Tagen mir das Databinding für EMF angeguckt und find das eine echt coole Sache.
Für textfelder habe ich bisher immer den Aufruf machen können, klappt soweit auch.

[Java]bindingContext.bindValue(SWTObservables.observeText(productNameText, SWT.Modify), EMFObservables.observeValue(product,LicensePackage.Literals.PRODUCT__NAME), null, null);[/Java]

Und die Frage jetzt ist, wie kann ich es für Combos machen?

ich habe es hiermit versucht


```
bindingContext.bindValue(SWTObservables.observeSelection(languageCombo), EMFObservables.observeValue(product,LicensePackage.Literals.PRODUCT__LANGUAGE));
```

Language ist an sich im EMF Modell nur ein Enum. Wie kann das Databinding hier hergestellt werden.

Bitte um Rat.

Vielen Dank im voraus!

Gruss Lam


----------



## Wildcard (28. Apr 2010)

Ist EMFObservables nicht seit 2.5 obsolete und durch die EMFProperties API ersetzt worden?
Galileo: EMF-Databinding – Part 2  Tomsondev Blog


----------



## lam_tr (29. Apr 2010)

Sorry, aber das Thema ist so komplex, kannst du mir es etwas genauer erklären für die verlinkung zwischen Combobox und ModellKlasse?


----------



## Wildcard (29. Apr 2010)

Nein, weil ich die neue Properties API noch nicht verwendet habe. Schau aber vielleicht mal hier:
Eclipse Community Forums: EMF => Databinding To Combo?


----------

